# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ SAMSUNG HT-DB300

## bilaros

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα. Το dvd οταν το ανοιγω μου γραφει *<<protection>>* κι μετα απενεργοποιειται, τι μπορει να φταιει

----------


## Αποστόλης1

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

  Μήπως έχεις μέσα δίσκο άλλης "περιοχής" region protection?
  Μήπως έχεις βάλει "γονική προστασία"?

----------


## bilaros

τιποτα απο αυτα, ξαφνικα προχθες εγινε αυτο. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος για reset, τι αλλο;

----------


## mystaki g

καλυτερα να βρεις το σχεδιο/εγω δεν το εχω.
υπαρχουν καποια θεματα να διαβασεις ,ομως πρεπει να βρεις το σχεδιο

----------


## bilaros

Θα ψαξω να το βρω, ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά
άλλαξε τους πυνωτές  c27=100μf/15v ,c30=470μf/25v και c31=470μf/25v
και το dvd θα επανελθει  :Bye:

----------


## bilaros

Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο, θα τους αλλαξω και θα σου πω, καλη πρωτοχρονια σε ολους.

----------


## bilaros

Καλη χρονια σε ολους. Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες που ειπε ο Νικος και το dvd επανηλθε, ευχαριστω πολυ. :Wub:

----------


## DJman

Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με το samsung ht 220. Τι μπορω να κανω? Ευχαριστω

----------

